# Topics > Projects >  CENTAURO – Robust Mobility and Dexterous Manipulation in Disaster Response by Fullbody Telepresence in a Centaur-like Robot

## Airicist

Robust Mobility and Dexterous Manipulation in Disaster Response by Fullbody Telepresence in a Centaur-like Robot

----------


## Airicist

The Centauro

Published on Jul 25, 2018




> The Centauro robot consists of a four-legged base and an anthropomorphic upper body. It is capable of performing robust locomotion and harsh interactions that may be necessary during disaster relief tasks. It is also able to break wood pieces.
> This work is supported by the European Union’s Horizon 2020 Project CENTAURO (ICT-23-2014, 644839)

----------


## Airicist

Variable configuration planner for legged-rolling obstacle negotiation locomotion

Published on Jul 16, 2019




> Conference: IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems, IROS 2019
> 
> Title: Variable Configuration Planner for Legged-Rolling Obstacle Negotiation Locomotion: Application on the CENTAURO Robot
> 
> Authors: Vignesh Sushrutha Raghavan, Dimitrios Kanoulas, Arturo Laurenzi, Darwin G. Caldwell, and Nikos G. Tsagarakis
> 
> Abstract: Hybrid legged-wheeled robots are able to adapt their leg configuration and height to vary their footprint polygons and go over obstacles or traverse narrow spaces. In this paper, we present a variable configuration wheeled motion planner based on the A* algorithm. It takes advantage of the agility of hybrid wheeled-legged robots and plans paths over low-lying obstacles and in narrow spaces. By imposing a symmetry on the robot polygon, the computed plans lie in a low-dimensional search space that provides the robot with configurations to safely negotiate obstacles by expanding or shrinking its footprint polygon. The introduced autonomous planner is demonstrated using simulations and real-world experiments with the CENTAURO robot.

----------


## Airicist2

Centauro robot stepping up a 0.3 m platform while carrying 17 kg payload at its arms

Oct 5, 2022




> Related Publication: "Trajectory Optimization for Quadruped Mobile Manipulators that Carry Heavy Payload," in 2022 IEEE-RAS International Conference on Humanoid Robots, 2022 by Ioannis Dadiotis, Arturo Laurenzi, Nikos Tsagarakis (available at https://arxiv.org/abs/2210.06803)

----------

